# using O2 sim in USA



## rayo (1 Apr 2010)

I have a vodafone ready to go phone and it never worked in Canada or the USA, I used to get over that by buying a sim card over there and using it in my phone which is unlocked. I now understand that I could apply to O2 for one of their speak easy sims which will work and that they dont charge for the actual sim. Has anyone done this I wonder, and does it work. Also do you get a new phone number with the new sim.


----------



## ardmacha (1 Apr 2010)

You can either port your number to O2 or just get a new SIM with a different number. Meteor is another possibility, if you pay a deposit their services works in many countries, apparently.


----------



## rayo (2 Apr 2010)

Thanks for that info ardmacha, will investigate that


----------

